
Ask HN: First to market or testing, which do you choose? - hoodoof
So you are building your awesome product.<p>You are first to market.  Or you will be if you can get your damn software out the door.<p>But testing will be a huge effort and cost alot of time.<p>Which do you take, a nicely tested product or getting something launched that whilst buggy, is first to market?
======
ivan_ah
Go for first to market + dedicate team time to go back and fix problems. What
you want to avoid is getting excited post-launch and building new features
before having fixed the big problems.

It would be good if you have system tests (a.k.a end-to-end tests) to make
sure the app works from the point of view of the end users, and this will also
help you refactor in the future. That being said, don't be a perfectionist:
[http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
bxOVAmf8...](http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
bxOVAmf8--/17vyt0zgrb5o8jpg.jpg)

